
Show HN: Revolut Emergency – An Electron PC App to Access Your Revolut Account - annihil
https://github.com/Annihil/revolut-emergency
======
notahacker
This would have been useful when I had to download an Android emulator to
contact customer support :)

~~~
sschueller
This is also why no one should use or trust this company with your money.

------
jairofraga
Very nice idea!

------
yaelw1999
Good choice using typescript :)

~~~
annihil
Thanks! We want type safety for a banking app, don't we? :)

------
Shadowguyyy
I was waiting for this!

~~~
annihil
So was I, but I couldn't wait for Revo to do it

------
celticninja
Good idea.

~~~
annihil
Thank you for the kind words I really appreciate man :)

